# Its Pumpkin Time!!



## agriffin (Sep 17, 2012)

What's your favorite pumpkin FO?  I think mine right now is pumpkin lager from BB but I am always looking for new pumpkin FOs.  What are your favorites??


----------



## Genny (Sep 17, 2012)

I love Pumpkin Apple Butter from NG.  It's more apple than pumpkin, but it still smells delicious.

BCN's Pumpkin Pie is super yummy as well, but they no longer carry a skin safe version


----------



## babudust (Sep 17, 2012)

Pumpkin Cheesecake from NG is so yummy smelling. =)


----------



## Hazel (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't have one so I want to watch this topic.


----------



## Genny (Sep 17, 2012)

When I used NG's Pumpkin Cheesecake at their suggested useage rate (0.7%), it did not stick at all for me.  I'm a RTCP soaper & I even put that batch in the fridge to keep it from heating up too much and burning the scent off 

Has anyone else had better luck with it?


----------



## soapcakes (Sep 17, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I don't have one so I want to watch this topic.



Ditto, I'm still looking for a good pumpkin, all the ones I've tried so far are too cinnamon-y...not enough pumpkin


----------



## paillo (Sep 18, 2012)

i've always been in love with NG's Pumpkin Patch, but just ordered NDA's phthalate-free Pumpkin Delight. also would love to try Daystar's pumpkin, dang, i can't find the name - it sounds more pumpkin-ey than spicy -- but alas i'm over spending quota for the month!


----------



## AndreaMakesSoap (Sep 25, 2012)

paillo said:
			
		

> i've always been in love with NG's Pumpkin Patch, but just ordered NDA's phthalate-free Pumpkin Delight. also would love to try Daystar's pumpkin, dang, i can't find the name - it sounds more pumpkin-ey than spicy -- but alas i'm over spending quota for the month!



I've CP'd with NDA's Pumpkin Delight, and it's wonderful.  Nice and spicy, smells great!


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 25, 2012)

Sweetcakes Pumpkin Spice -- http://www.sweetcakes.com/product_info.php?cPath=7&products_id=155
Their description is accurate!
"The number-one fall customer favorite here at "The SC"! Delectable notes of cinnamon, clove, nutmeg, cardamom, and pimento leaf lend warmth to a green, balsamic heart. The drydown brings together rich vanilla and sweet caramel for a mouthwatering finale. For what it's worth, fragrance researchers claim that the scent of pumpkin pie filling will turn men into helpless love slaves, content to sit immobile for hours while you use their arms as a yarn-winder."


----------



## Cake Baby (Oct 5, 2012)

Pumpkin Lager from Brambleberry smells like buttery pumpkin to me. Love it!


----------



## cp chick (Oct 15, 2012)

I soaped Saffire Blue's Pumpkin Patch about 2 weeks ago.  I used 0.5 oz PPO.  My whole house smelled divine.  It does come across a bit cinnamon-y, but it's a wonderful scent.  I ordered another 4 oz, as it will likely be popular with my family.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful soap! Did it stay the pretty caramel color or did it get darker?


----------



## cp chick (Oct 16, 2012)

No, unfortunately it did get darker, though it's still a pretty color.  I soaped a bit too hot to avoid gel, so I covered it and let it run.  Maybe next time I'll soap cooler and lessen the color a bit.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 16, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> I love Pumpkin Apple Butter from NG.



 Same here.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 16, 2012)

cp chick said:
			
		

> No, unfortunately it did get darker, though it's still a pretty color.



It still looks much lighter in color than the batch I made with a pumpkin scent. It was a dark brown and not pretty at all.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 16, 2012)

I like BB's pumpkin lager as well.  No lager that I can detect, just pumpkin.  I find that many pumpkin FOs are too heavy on the cinnamon and cloves.  This one isn't.

I liked NG's pumpkin apple butter too.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2012)

babudust said:
			
		

> Pumpkin Cheesecake from NG is so yummy smelling. =)



I have made these in some soy tarts and dh insists they smell like Waffle Crisp cereal ... ?
I really love pumpkin scents and have not yet tried one that totally blew me away. I will have to try some of the suggestions here...


----------

